
Darling: macOS translation layer for Linux - okket
https://wiki.darlinghq.org/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854895)
(265 comments)

